# Pinhead container



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

My son has a few real young reptiles and amphib's that like to eat Pinheads. However, they are constantly escaping our "Cricket Keeper" containers because the ventilation holes are to big.

What is the best way to keep Pinheads?


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Hm, I had the same problem so I put some slits in a Country Crock container. It is not a hole, it is a slit made with a knife in the plastic top. I haven't had any escapees. I am going tomorrow to get one of those cricket boxes like they have at the pet store and bait shops, though.


----------



## oahupdffreak (May 31, 2005)

*critter keeper cover change*

Check out this site. In their "Gadgets" section they show you how to chop off the top part of a Critter Keeper cover. They glued plastic to theirs. I made one with half plexiglass and half mesh material. It has worked good keeping fruit flies out. 

http://hem.passagen.se/frogkeeping/


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Also, depending on how fast they escape, you might just consider sitting the container over in the cage and letting them crawl out. Automatic feeder! LOL, I did that when I noticed mine were escaping before I did the Country Crock container. Onle one every once in a while was figuring out how to get out, although I did not like the look of that sitting over in the cage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Put fine screen in the top or run a "bead" of Vaseline around the top of the keeper just below the rim.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

I keep mine in a standard Ball glass canning jar, I simply replace the main metal top portion of the lid with a peice of paper towel.
FWIW

Matt


----------



## PickingRice484 (Sep 21, 2005)

yo

i just use a small tub..the 1.69$ they sell at lowes with a small slit in it....


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

The easiest thing to do is put a paper towel over the top and then snap the lid on. They might be able to chew through it, but it would take weeks for that to happen. That is how I keep mine in.

Jordan


----------

